# Napping problems....help?



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi

When I first got Milly at 10 weeks old I was off work as it was school holidays and I cuddled with her all the time. We napped together, spent all day together, went for walks, played ...then this continued and as I'm with her most time apart from Monday's and Thursday's afternoon when I'm at work she got used to it. I'm finding that Milly will not sleep in day unless Im sat with her, if she settles and I move she just follows me. I can only clean one area like kitchen, she will fall asleep in her crate or bed but as soon as I leave the room she's up. 

This then turns into crankiness late in day. Today I had enough, I could tell she was so tired. I gave her her favourite treat which takes about 5 mins to eat and I left her in crate and crept upstairs. As soon as the treat was finished she cried, howled, banged herself against crate etc. I let this go on for 30 mins in hope she would calm down. She did, but then started again a few minutes later. The next time she went quiet I went downstairs. Ignored her completely, did some pots , she stayed quiet and then opened the crate. She came out of course. 

I took her for a wee and sat to write this. She's sleeping next to me.

She sleeps well in her crate at night. From 10:30 till ant 6am. 

Help???

I forgot to mention that she is left alone in crate Thursday's afternoon. Max 3 hours. I dread to think what she's upto....she's only been left like this 4 times, but this will continue weekly now I'm back at work. We have also left her for an hour or so when shopping etc. she has sometimes soiled her crate in that time. Poo and wee  --- very messy! It doesn't hsppen everytime and she is now starting to have a better poo schedule. Three times a day most days so we kind of know if we can leave her....

Sorry to babble on so much, I just want to do what's best and hope to undo any damage I may have caused.

Thanks xx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I really don't see any problems. Cockapoos are people dogs and always want to be with you. Maggie is the same and so was my Skipper before her. We cuddle and nap together all the time. You are doing great with her. She will soon get used to your routine. Make sure she goes outside for a pee and poo before you leave for work and she should be fine for a few hours while your away. Turning into a "crockapoo" in the evening is normal. They are just overtired and get cranky much like a toddler who doesn't want to go to bed. Don't worry you haven't done any damage.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You have done everything right...given your puppy lots of attention and love and found your love returned in equal measure, at a time when you most needed it. That's what having a dog is all about. Loving, sharing and sobbing into their fur when it's needed. The napping and moving with you is perfectly normal. You will find that because you have loved her and made her feel totally secure she will be a well settled little girl as she gets older. It's still earl days. My Max is two and Phoebe will be one in November. When I am cooking, they lie in the kitchen. When I go in the bathroom they wait on the bed. When I eat they are at my feet. They follow me everywhere like little shadows. But when I go out they go and sit with my husband. They also wander off into the garden quite happily. When left alone they settle well with no reports from neighbours of any noise. You have a shadow. Enjoy. Relax. It's normal. After all you are her pack.


----------

